
Schmidt: Microsoft will never be as cool as the Gang of Four - evo_9
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/05/schmidt_microsoft_windows_8/
======
greg7mdp
Yeah, sure, and a computer will never need more than 640K of memory. Back then
Bill also though he knew it all!

